# Where did my Orgasm thread go?



## mattyjman (Jun 6, 2012)

It got deleted. What gives?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

The header to the "Sex in Marriage" section clearly sums up the rules.


Sexual problems are common in many relationships. This section is for discussions about sexuality. *Please limit discussions to those asking for help with a problem and those offering advice. * Other threads may be deleted


----------

